# Freshwater shad as saltwater bait



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 16ft shrimp trawl, and I also have access to the Alabama River which is loaded with shad during the summer and fall.

Question is, could I pull a shrimp trawl to fill up with shad, freeze the shad, and use it for bait/chum?

Looks like I need a commercial license, can't find anything about pulling trawls in freshwater.

Good idea? Or foolishness....


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

there is another thread on here about shad. They make great bait and should make great chum as well. I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT THE LAWS. having said that, back in Okla everyone nets them for bait -- either cast net or a shad net. A shad net looks like an oversized dip net with fine mesh and 3 wires that are about 6 ft long. You attach the wires to a forward cleat and 'cruise the coves' looking for big schools of shad. When you find one you push the net in the water (with someone else operating the boat of course) and scoop them up. My grandpa used to cut them up and freeze them in old milk cartons, butter containers -- whatever and used them to bait trotlines, limblines, Jim poles etc. Fish love 'em but as you know THEY SMELL AWFUL


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

My guess is you will trawl once catch a submerged tree and that will be that. Have a razor sharp knife ready to cut the ropes. Believe me there is nothing more exciting than a hung up shrimp trawl. Bad enough in the gulf. In flowing river.....I could not even imagine. MY 2.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

We have used small brim for bait. My understanding is that as long as you catch the fresh water fish by hook you can use them as bait although it would be hard to do that with shad. But the small brim work great for bait and chum.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They will work fine but the question is why? Menhaden are plentiful, easy to catch and cheap enough to buy if you had to and work perhaps even better! Though shad are oily too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Answer is No. The only places you can pull a shrimp net year round are the ones that are designated as live bait areas and none of them are on the Alabama river.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/images/file/Shrimp%20Handout%20Rec%20Aug13.pdf


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

ahhh rats. Bad idea. Hope the weather clears, I'm having fish-drawals!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I recommend one of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Angling-Tac...698977625?pt=US_Taxidermy&hash=item3f42856359

It is just as Illegal but a lot more discrete and should fill the boat with bait. Let me know how it works. I'm not brave enough to try it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've tried this with just an 8 ft. throw net. got tons of fresh water shad up here in selma and took them to the gulf. no takers, not even a catfish or a crab in the trap. it's a waste of time. i had the same idea about 10 years ago and thought the same thing but nooooo the salt fish don'f like the fresh water bait.

jack


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i had the same idea about 10 years ago and thought the same thing but nooooo the salt fish don'f like the fresh water bait. jack


 discrimination? Fresh water fish love salt water shad!


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably saltwater fish thought fresh water bait is too bland?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well hell, now I gotta try it just to see. I have a cast net, some beer, a freezer, and a quest for shad knowledge. Stay tuned, by August we should know.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just buy a sabiki and always have fresh live bait. 




.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Well hell, now I gotta try it just to see. I have a cast net, some beer, a freezer, and a quest for shad knowledge. Stay tuned, by August we should know.


 Good luck! Just stay away from a shrimp trawl in a river. Very dangerous idea!!!!!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried this a few years ago, I brought a 5 gallon bucket full frozen, caught snapper on them but they are very soft when you thaw them and will come off with the smallest bite, worked awesome as chum


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

In Alabama you can use a minnow seine up to 25 ft long 4 ft depth to take shad as bait
http://www.eregulations.com/alabama/fishing-regulations-information/


----------

